# Anybody Use Call Around Numbers for Long Distance On Your Landline?



## SeaBreeze (Dec 2, 2016)

I don't have long distance service through my phone company, because I don't make that many long distance calls.  When I do, I've always used the call around numbers like 10-10-220 or 10-10-321, which gave me a long distance line.  Then I just followed those numbers with the area code and number I was calling.  Tonight I wanted to make a call and for some reason the call around numbers didn't work.  I couldn't use either of these two, or the one I found online and tried.

Does anyone here use these numbers for long distance calls on your landline?  If so, have they still been working okay for you?


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 3, 2016)

I didn't even know of the existence of these kinds of numbers. I wonder if they'd work on a cell phone?

Hmmm ... probably not ...


----------



## Cookie (Dec 3, 2016)

I call long distance from my landline mostly to B.C. using Telehop (http://www.telehop.com) dialing 10-10-620-1-area code+phone # - to US and Canada for $1 unlimited time.  So far so good.  If there is no answer or if its busy the charge is still $1.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 4, 2016)

I didn't know about these numbers, either.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 22, 2016)

Update, still not sure what the problem was, maybe because I was using the *82 to unblock my number, but I've made a couple of calls since then using 10-10-220 and got through with no problem.  Not sure if these numbers can be used with cell phones or not.


----------



## RubyK (Jan 19, 2017)

Before I had a cell phone I bought long distance cards at the drug store. You pay a certain amount for so many L.D. minutes. This worked well for me. You dial the L.D. number, put in the code from your card, and your call goes through. Seems like you had a warning if you were running low on minutes while on a call.


----------



## Deucemoi (Jan 27, 2017)

I used to use those numbers years ago. I also used the calling cards. now I just use my cell phone for long distance, which isnt much.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 7, 2017)

I used those numbers a really long time ago.  I didn't know they still existed.  Sorry I can't help you.  I use my cell phone for long distance.  It's included in the unlimited calling pkg. for 32.50 a month.


----------



## Manatee (Feb 11, 2017)

We used the cards years ago by just loading the numbers into the speed dial.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 19, 2017)

For long distance I buy a calling card.  All kinds of them at the drug store or the supermarket. 

On my cell phone my contract for long distance is 75 cents a minute for calls to the U.S. from Canada.

The calling card charges 4 cents a minute.


----------

